# How can I tell if my mk3 GTI vr6 has been tuned?



## gangstafun (Mar 7, 2011)

From what I've read on here in various places, the rev limiter cuts out at about 5500rpms, but mine goes past 7000rpm without issue. I thought maybe it was a faulty cluster, so I swapped in another one, and same thing. When I got the car, it had a sticker on the window(APR Tuned) I know its just a sticker, but idk. I opened the ecu, and took a picture of the chip that is in the spot where an after market one would go. I asked the PO, and he had no idea. Anyone have any insight? I'll post a picture in a few. I have it on my phone.


----------



## gangstafun (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## gangstafun (Mar 7, 2011)

Anyone have any insight/ideas? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## poodlehead00 (Feb 13, 2012)

mine has never been tuned and it tops out at 6400 rpm


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*VR6*

Check with the VR6 Drivers here: http://forums.fourtitude.com/forumdisplay.php?29-2.8l-12v-VR6-Engine-Forum. :thumbup:


----------

